# Which wood filler for rosewood fretboard??



## damijan (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone knows what wood filler (or any other material) I could find locally to fix my fretboard. The neck got hit with "flying object" ) and now is missing small peace of wood (approximately 2 mm wide, and 6-7 mm long, 1-2 mm deep), on the bottom of fret. It doesn't affects playability, as is below bottom string, just want to fix it to look better.
Thanks!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Might want to think about mixing some dark or stained wood dust mixed with epoxy. Play with different shades before you do it. 

An extreme fix maybe to pull a couple of frets and route/chisel a section where the dent is and replace it with real wood. 

Or buy some dark glasses.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i keep trashed guitars for this kind of thing- you just take a file to a piece of rosewood, collect the shavings, mix with glue, you got filler.
in a pinch, buy one of these
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges...itar_bridges/Flattop_Guitar_Bridge_Blank.html


----------

